# maple 8 installation



## Cstar (15. Juni 2003)

Da bei mir die grafische installation (wahrscheinlich java) nicht funktioniert hab, waru weiß ich auch nicht (java ist auf jeden fall installiert), hab ich die konsoleninstllation durchgeführt. Dabei erhielt ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
 root@...#./linuxinstaller.bin -i console 
... 
Pre-Installation Summary 
------------------------ 

/usr/lib/j2se/1.3/bin/i386/native_threads/java: relocation error: /usr/lib/j2se/1.3/jre/lib/i386/libj ava.so: symbol __libc_waitpid, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time referen ce 
Please Review the Following Before Continuing: 

Product Name: 
Maple 8 for Linux 

Install Folder: 
/root/maple8 

Disk Space Information (for Installation Target): 
Required: 135.665.252 bytes 
Available: Error! 

was soll eigentlich diskspace? hda1 (linux-partition bei mir) muesste doch groß genug sein: 

knoppix@SPQR:~/Maple.v8.0.LiNUX$ df /dev/hda1 
Dateisystem 1K-Blöcke Benutzt Verfügbar Ben% Eingehängt auf 
/dev/hda1 28834716 2653840 24716152 10% 

thx für weitere hinweise


----------



## Cstar (15. Juni 2003)

*nachtrag*

ok, das mit dem verfügbaren plattenplatz hab ich jetzt hingekriegt:
die eigentlich fehlermeldung hat sich danach angeschlossen:


Unexpected Signal : 11 occurred at PC=0x4029e7f9
Function name=dequeue2__13ObjectMonitorP12ObjectWaiter
Library=/usr/lib/j2se/1.3/jre/lib/i386/client/libjvm.so

Current Java thread:
        at java.lang.Object.notifyAll(Native Method)
        at java.lang.UNIXProcess.forkAndExec(Native Method)
        at java.lang.UNIXProcess.<init>(UNIXProcess.java:139)
        at java.lang.Runtime.execInternal(Native Method)
        at java.lang.Runtime.exec(Runtime.java:551)
        at java.lang.Runtime.exec(Runtime.java:418)
        at java.lang.Runtime.exec(Runtime.java:361)
        at java.lang.Runtime.exec(Runtime.java:325)
        at ZeroGik.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGik.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGi4.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGi1.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGi1.b(Unknown Source)
        at com.zerog.util.CheckDiskSpaceUtil.a(Unknown Source)
        at com.zerog.util.CheckDiskSpaceUtil.a(Unknown Source)
        at com.zerog.util.CheckDiskSpaceUtil.a(Unknown Source)
        at com.zerog.ia.installer.actions.CheckDiskSpaceConsole.isEnoughDiskSpace(Unknown Source)
        at com.zerog.ia.installer.consoles.CheckDiskSpaceConsoleUI.setup(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.a(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.a(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.c(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.d(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.a(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.c(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.d(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.a(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.c(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.d(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.a(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.c(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.d(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.a(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.c(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.d(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.a(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.c(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.d(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.a(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.c(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.d(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.a(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.c(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.d(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.a(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.c(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.d(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.a(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.c(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.d(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.a(Unknown Source)
        at ZeroGbr.a(Unknown Source)
        at com.zerog.ia.installer.Main.a(Unknown Source)
        at com.zerog.ia.installer.Main.main(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Native Method)
        at com.zerog.lax.LAX.launch(Unknown Source)
        at com.zerog.lax.LAX.main(Unknown Source)

Dynamic libraries:
08048000-0804c000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 261686     /usr/lib/j2se/1.3/bin/i386/native_threads/java
0804c000-0804d000 rw-p 00003000 03:01 261686     /usr/lib/j2se/1.3/bin/i386/native_threads/java
40000000-40011000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 964784     /lib/ld-2.3.1.so
40011000-40012000 rw-p 00011000 03:01 964784     /lib/ld-2.3.1.so
40012000-40013000 r--p 002e5000 03:01 2878016    /usr/lib/locale/locale-archive
40013000-4001c000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 964835     /lib/libnss_compat-2.3.1.so
4001c000-4001d000 rw-p 00009000 03:01 964835     /lib/libnss_compat-2.3.1.so
4001f000-4002c000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 964858     /lib/libpthread-0.10.so
4002c000-4002f000 rw-p 0000d000 03:01 964858     /lib/libpthread-0.10.so
40070000-4007a000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2796240    /usr/lib/j2se/1.3/jre/lib/i386/native_threads/libhpi.so
4007a000-4007b000 rw-p 00009000 03:01 2796240    /usr/lib/j2se/1.3/jre/lib/i386/native_threads/libhpi.so
4007b000-4034b000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 784948     /usr/lib/j2se/1.3/jre/lib/i386/client/libjvm.so
4034b000-40363000 rw-p 002cf000 03:01 784948     /usr/lib/j2se/1.3/jre/lib/i386/client/libjvm.so
4037a000-4037c000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 964814     /lib/libdl-2.3.1.so
4037c000-4037d000 rw-p 00001000 03:01 964814     /lib/libdl-2.3.1.so
4037d000-40486000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 964794     /lib/libc-2.3.1.so
40486000-4048c000 rw-p 00108000 03:01 964794     /lib/libc-2.3.1.so
40490000-40491000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 964787     /lib/libBrokenLocale-2.3.1.so
40491000-40492000 rw-p 00000000 03:01 964787     /lib/libBrokenLocale-2.3.1.so
40492000-404a2000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 964833     /lib/libnsl-2.3.1.so
404a2000-404a3000 rw-p 00010000 03:01 964833     /lib/libnsl-2.3.1.so
404a6000-404c6000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 964829     /lib/libm-2.3.1.so
404c6000-404c7000 rw-p 0001f000 03:01 964829     /lib/libm-2.3.1.so
404c7000-404d6000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 3499382    /usr/lib/j2se/1.3/jre/lib/i386/libverify.so
404d6000-404d8000 rw-p 0000e000 03:01 3499382    /usr/lib/j2se/1.3/jre/lib/i386/libverify.so
404d8000-404f8000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 3499372    /usr/lib/j2se/1.3/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so
404f8000-404fa000 rw-p 0001f000 03:01 3499372    /usr/lib/j2se/1.3/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so
404fb000-4050d000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 3499383    /usr/lib/j2se/1.3/jre/lib/i386/libzip.so
4050d000-4050f000 rw-p 00011000 03:01 3499383    /usr/lib/j2se/1.3/jre/lib/i386/libzip.so
4050f000-41240000 r--s 00000000 03:01 1766103    /usr/lib/j2se/1.3/jre/lib/rt.jar
4126d000-41512000 r--s 00000000 03:01 1766096    /usr/lib/j2se/1.3/jre/lib/i18n.jar
41512000-41528000 r--s 00000000 03:01 1766104    /usr/lib/j2se/1.3/jre/lib/sunrsasign.jar
4861f000-4881f000 r--p 00000000 03:01 2878016    /usr/lib/locale/locale-archive
4881f000-48859000 r--p 00274000 03:01 2878016    /usr/lib/locale/locale-archive
488c5000-48a49000 r--s 00000000 03:01 2060908    /home/knoppix/Maple.v8.0.LiNUX/InstallerData/IAClasses.zip
48a49000-50574000 r--s 00000000 03:01 3630714    /home/knoppix/Maple.v8.0.LiNUX/Linux/InstallerData/Installer.zip
50574000-5058a000 r--p 00000000 03:01 2960462    /usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo
5058a000-5058c000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 98330      /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-15.so
5058c000-5058d000 rw-p 00001000 03:01 98330      /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-15.so
5058d000-5058f000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 98325      /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so
5058f000-50590000 rw-p 00001000 03:01 98325      /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

Local Time = Sun Jun 15 10:44:39 2003
Elapsed Time = 22
#
# HotSpot Virtual Machine Error : 11
# Error ID : 4F530E43505002C4
# Please report this error at
# http://java.sun.com/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (Blackdown-1.3.1_02b-FCS mixed mode)
#
# An error report file has been saved as hs_err_pid1147.log.
# Please refer to the file for further information.
#
./LinuxInstaller.bin: line 1:  1147 Abgebrochen             "/usr/lib/j2se/1.3/bin/java" -Xmx50331648 -Xms16777216 com.zerog.lax.LAX "/home/knoppix/Maple.v8.0.LiNUX/Linux/./LinuxInstaller.bin.lax" "/tmp/env.properties.1088" "-i" "console"


----------

